# have you lost your virginity? if so at what age? and if not, why?



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

I made this thread out of curiosity and i don't judge  i lost mine when i was 'young' at 15, im age 18 now though. 

For those that may not have lost it, maybe i can help the guys  yeah im serious, if i can help in any way please ask away and sex isnt that big of a deal.

i find that unless im having sex with someone i really really like or even love, it doesnt feel anywhere as good as having it with a person i dont even like that much based on looks or whatever the circumstance is.


Note for mods and other people that know me :
i noticed that the general discussion part of the forum is the only place where i can post this thread. and im sure first times were great so i don't think this will have any controversy (to the mods).


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Im 28yr's old an I am still a virgin, cause I am inept around and girls. I have never had a serious relationship of any kind with a girl. I also feel like girls would just laugh at me, since my penis is only 6.5 inches and not that thick.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Ckg2011 said:


> Im 28yr's old an I am still a virgin, cause I am inept around and girls. I have never had a serious relationship of any kind with a girl. I also feel like girls would just laugh at me, since my penis is only 6.5 inches and not that thick.


your not that old, and your penis size is normal! im at the same size ha
like i said, i may be young but i may be able to give nice advice when it comes to these things.
and trust me they won't laugh

they won't even laugh if you have a 2.5 penis, in the heat of the moment i doubt laughing or thinking about it would be on her mind.
and being realistic as possible the girl might giggle after all of it if you have a 2.5 penis because well.......its small haha and i don't think anyone here has one that small. and you don't! so [email protected]


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> Im 28yr's old an I am still a virgin, cause I am inept around and girls. I have never had a serious relationship of any kind with a girl. I also feel like girls would just laugh at me, since my penis is only 6.5 inches and not that thick.


See ? That's exactly why I advised another guy (in the Relationships forum) to go see an escort girl because he was scared of the sexual rapport. You don't know how it is to have sex before you've done it, and when you don't know, you develop misconceptions about it and it refrains you in your life, and you end up being a virgin for a very long time.

Of course, if you have great pick up skills, even with SA, I'd suggest you work harder on getting laid without the help of an escort. 

Concerning your penis length, it's totally average. Here, I googled it for you :



> Interestingly, most penises are very much the same size when erect.
> 
> The man whose non-erect penis is smallish will usually achieve about a 100 per cent increase in length during sexual excitement.
> The man whose non-erect penis is on the largish size will probably manage about a 75 per cent increase.
> ...


And you have to know that it's not really the size that matters (unless it's a micro-penis, but yours is average), it's how you use it. And this kind of thing you don't know unless you've actually had sex before.

Good luck !


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, I actually told two guys today to get laid with an escort girl !

I want to become a pimp when I grow up. :lol


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Aedan said:


> Wow, I actually told two guys today to get laid with an escort girl !
> 
> I want to become a pimp when I grow up. :lol


lol, how a bout you and i start a business? :yes


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

super said:


> lol, how a bout you and i start a business? :yes


Sounds great bro ! And we would call it _"*Venus Nurses*, curing virgins since 2011."_ :lol


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lost my virginity against my will at 18 to someone I thought I trusted. After that I started to just figure I guess I still have my virginity... as in something I have yet given to someone I trust. So I tried to keep in my mind that I'm still pure. Gave myself a few months ago to a wonderful person I've been seeing for a yr now.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I was 15 to, I was lucky the I did it with was older like in her thirties, so she showed me the ropes the only scary part was her husband was in prison on a 13 year sentence, apart from that it was great.


----------



## jallajallaping (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I'm a virgin at age 34. A number of women have touched me in intimate ways. But they were all nurses just doing their job, so it doesn't count.

I did start getting aroused at one point, when this attractive nurse held me down there. I was able to resist it, even though I've never had sex. I should get a medal for that one.

I've thought about hiring an escort, but in the end it feels wrong to me. Wouldn't solve my problem with getting a real girlfriend anyways.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

jallajallaping said:


> Well, I'm a virgin at age 34. A number of women have touched me in intimate ways. But they were all nurses just doing their job, so it doesn't count.
> 
> I did start getting aroused at one point, when this attractive nurse held me down there. I was able to resist it, even though I've never had sex. I should get a medal for that one.
> 
> I've thought about hiring an escort, but in the end it feels wrong to me. Wouldn't solve my problem with getting a real girlfriend anyways.


No you should hire an escort, forget this crap about your first time being special you need to get laid.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

jallajallaping said:


> Well, I'm a virgin at age 34. A number of women have touched me in intimate ways. But they were all nurses just doing their job, so it doesn't count.
> 
> I did start getting aroused at one point, when this attractive nurse held me down there. I was able to resist it, even though I've never had sex. I should get a medal for that one.


It must have been so _hard_... I mean, the situation of course. 



jallajallaping said:


> I've thought about hiring an escort, but in the end it feels wrong to me. Wouldn't solve my problem with getting a real girlfriend anyways.


If you are not obsessed with sex like I think most people that didn't experienced it are, then there is no point in hiring an escort I guess. _Oooor_ you could experience yourself how great it is, and then work your *** off to overcome your SA because then you'd crave to experience it again with a real girlfriend.

Thus Spoke Zarath... um... Mister Pimp.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I got my first lay with an escort four years ago at 21


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I got my first lay with an escort four years ago at 21


Hi Maven, I want to ask you about something, if you wish to answer it of course.

I advised some virgins that were obsessed about the sexual rapport to actually hire an escort to help them get over all these limiting thoughts about sex. You see, I think that if a virgin is obsessed about it, it can really stop him in his relationship to women, because then he would have a lot of misconceptions about sex and he would put women on a pedestal, thus preventing him from ever getting laid.

Did you have misconceptions about sex before your first time ? Did it limit you in your relationships ? And would you say that having sex for the first time freed you from these limiting thoughts and allowed you to take the dating act more light-heartedly ?

At any rate, I asked these questions because I think they could be helpful to a lot of virgins that are obsessed with it, but obviously you don't have to answer them if you don't want to.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I got my first lay with an escort four years ago at 21


Did it help with your social anxiety?


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I lost mine at age 19 with my first girlfriend... it should have been great but uh, the thing with me is, I have unbelievable I mean freaking monumental control over my urges and actions. I just couldn't/can't enjoy myself cause I always hold back no matter how heated it becomes. there's this certain fear in the back of my mind that keeps shouting "dude!, don't ****ing mess up! your gonna wreck her life and yours!" I can never enjoy any of it..... its probably one of the reasons why we aren't together anymore... sad

I want to try it with someone I absolutely do not care for(probably an escort), so I can do whatever **** I want without any fear of consequence haunting me.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Virgin at 24, doesn't really bug me...more interested in getting into a relationship with a guy then the sex will follow. In other words, I'm not desperate to lose my v-card with a random.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm going to be 20, and no. I had plenty of chances to do it with a friend of mine but I chose not to because I want to wait until after I'm married for religious reasons and because I'm insecure. I know it would feel wrong because I'm not ready.


----------



## jallajallaping (Aug 3, 2011)

Aedan said:


> It must have been so _hard_... I mean, the situation of course.
> 
> If you are not obsessed with sex like I think most people that didn't experienced it are, then there is no point in hiring an escort I guess. _Oooor_ you could experience yourself how great it is, and then work your *** off to overcome your SA because then you'd crave to experience it again with a real girlfriend.
> 
> Thus Spoke Zarath... um... Mister Pimp.


Aedan, you've made some really good points in this thread regarding hiring an escort. But in addition to social anxiety, I've had very problematic and mixed-up feelings regarding sex and intimacy all my life, plus having a small one down there (I really don't need that last problem, on top of everything else).

These problems aren't going to disappear after a few hours with an escort, I think.

My only hope is that I'll stumble across my sole mate by accident. That's how I feel at the moment, anyway.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I could hire an escourt, anyone could. I want to know how develop a meaningful relationship with a girl. I want to know how to talk to a girl. I feel so alone at night laying in bed dreaming about being all snuggle up with that special someone that loves me for me, An I love her for her. Kissing each other an falling alseep together. 

I have cuddle up with this girl I knew when I like 11 or 12. I went over to her house and her mom an dad were out. I can't remember how it happened but, we were cuddling on the couch watch tv. I remember sitting there with her, thinking this is so lovely and nice. She had her arms around me an she smelled so pretty. 

I know im a guy, but I love holding hands, kissing, cuddling and hugging. it's just im so inept around girls that I don't know how to even think or act when one of them is around.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope. Cause I have no luck with girls. 24.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

I lost my virginity at 18. It wasn't nearly as scary as I thought it would be, but there is still a period where you have to adjust to being completely exposed to someone for the first time, of course. My advice to people on the forum who are still virgins and don't want to be is, the first time is easier with someone you trust. If they care about you they won't laugh or make you feel bad, they will want to show you what to do and help you through what is for lots of people a scary thing.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Haven't had any relationships in my lifetime so far so I've had no contact at all let alone any chance to lose the big V' part of me. Here's hoping that changes because I want to have kids one day so yea.


----------



## ImaginaryDragon (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope, still fresh 

Frankly I'm frightened by the thought of the close proximity between two people (or more if that's your thing) during sex. I think I will require a full STD test from any potential sleeping mate. Better to be safe than sorry that's what I always say


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, yes, at 16, and I didn't know him too well. I had to go over his house to work on a piece for the jazz band, and sort of ended up jumping his bones, 'cause I'm romantic like that. 

Whatever, I guess I should be happy I got to do it at all; I'll never have an opportunity again. :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope. I could hire an escort, if I wanted. I don't think SA would stop me. I just don't want my first time to be with a hooker. It would feel so pathetic. So I guess until I get the balls to ask out girls, things'll stay this way.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Sex was so unimportant and unimpressive the first time that I don't really remember how old I was. Something like 17, maybe 18.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aedan said:


> Hi Maven, I want to ask you about something, if you wish to answer it of course.
> 
> I advised some virgins that were obsessed about the sexual rapport to actually hire an escort to help them get over all these limiting thoughts about sex. You see, I think that if a virgin is obsessed about it, it can really stop him in his relationship to women, because then he would have a lot of misconceptions about sex and he would put women on a pedestal, thus preventing him from ever getting laid.
> 
> ...


 Well Ive been desperate for sex for quite some time and decided that it was time to get over with it. Ive always been anxious and nervous around peope but ive never been in a relationship with a guy or girl. To be honest getting laid with an escort didnt solve my personal problems. It was just an outlet for me to release the frustration over the years of not been able to reach what I wanted.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dead Leaves said:


> Did it help with your social anxiety?
> 
> I couldn't imagine having sex would change anything for me. I mean, I'm a virgin for the same reason that I don't have friends. I have a difficult time establishing a connection with people. Sex wouldn't change that.
> 
> I've actually passed on the few opportunities I've had to lose my virginity. There just hasn't been any kind of attraction to the women that show interest in me. Besides, they want more than sex, and I wouldn't want to take advantage.


Nope. It was only a sexual behavior of mine that i desired for many years craving for. I did feel very self conscious and inexperienced with the escort but she was nice about me being a virgin. What I didnt like was she mentioned the 40 year old virgin as if I was that old. I still feel the same inadequate and miserable because of anxiety and depression. Although it wouldnt hurt to get your sexual needs from an escort imo. I just made sure I used protection and get tested.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ImaginaryDragon said:


> Nope, still fresh
> 
> Frankly I'm frightened by the thought of the close proximity between two people (or more if that's your thing) during sex. I think I will require a full STD test from any potential sleeping mate. Better to be safe than sorry that's what I always say


This :haha


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm an 18 year old virgin. I havent lost it yet because girls intimidate me. Sometimes it feels as if they look for guys like me to reject just for fun.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't, never had a serious relationship with anyone.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd lose my dignity and self-respect if I slept with an escort. That meant I lost all control of my inhibitions just to get what I want with someone who doesn't give a crap and has slept with other guys who gave in to it? Pathetic IMO and anyone who suggests sleeping with escorts just to get a quick easy lay.....

Anyways, I lost my virginity at 19, I don't do one-night stands and only feel about having meaningful sex with a woman whom I'm in a relationship with. Other than that, I don't really feel the need to.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm still a virgin, proudly! Too many people these days seem to want to get rid of it, like it's some sort of item they need to have for their life to be completed. My life won't change if I'm not a virgin anymore, so I'll hang on to it for now. Until I meet the right person.

It's probably weird but I would rather just be physically close to someone and cuddle or watch movies and stuff, rather than have sex.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I'm an 18 year old virgin. I havent lost it yet because girls intimidate me. Sometimes it feels as if they look for guys like me to reject just for fun.


 I feel the same too.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Nope, waiting for marriage.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm a virgin and it doesn't bother me one bit. I have no desire to lose it anytime soon, I just don't care. I don't think losing it will be something 'magical' but I would rather wait until I fall in love, if that ever happens. I'm not really counting on it to happen but if it's 20 years from now then so be it.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

phoelomek said:


> Unfortunately, yes, at 16, and I didn't know him too well. I had to go over his house to work on a piece for the jazz band, and sort of ended up jumping his bones, 'cause I'm romantic like that.
> 
> Whatever, I guess I should be happy I got to do it at all; I'll never have an opportunity again. :lol


thats pretty hot.



shadowmask said:


> Nope. I could hire an escort, if I wanted. I don't think SA would stop me. I just don't want my first time to be with a hooker. It would feel so pathetic. So I guess until I get the balls to ask out girls, things'll stay this way.


i wish i could help you get the courage to ask girls out, it gets easier.
you gotta be tough my friend and just do it.



ImaginaryDragon said:


> Nope, still fresh
> 
> Frankly I'm frightened by the thought of the close proximity between two people (or more if that's your thing) during sex. I think I will require a full STD test from any potential sleeping mate. Better to be safe than sorry that's what I always say


you over complicate things.
you scare me
im scared.



zomgz said:


> I'm still a virgin, proudly! Too many people these days seem to want to get rid of it, like it's some sort of item they need to have for their life to be completed. My life won't change if I'm not a virgin anymore, so I'll hang on to it for now. Until I meet the right person.
> 
> It's probably weird but I would rather just be physically close to someone and cuddle or watch movies and stuff, rather than have sex.


for a female thats a good thing, your right about people even girls feeling the pressure of losing their v's. but its only really guys that do...most of the time



Ckg2011 said:


> I could hire an escourt, anyone could. I want to know how develop a meaningful relationship with a girl. I want to know how to talk to a girl. I feel so alone at night laying in bed dreaming about being all snuggle up with that special someone that loves me for me, An I love her for her. Kissing each other an falling alseep together.
> 
> I have cuddle up with this girl I knew when I like 11 or 12. I went over to her house and her mom an dad were out. I can't remember how it happened but, we were cuddling on the couch watch tv. I remember sitting there with her, thinking this is so lovely and nice. She had her arms around me an she smelled so pretty.
> 
> I know im a guy, but I love holding hands, kissing, cuddling and hugging. it's just im so inept around girls that I don't know how to even think or act when one of them is around.


if you want that you need to put yourself out there and take risks eg asking agirl you know, out.
easier said than done but it needs to be done man.



jallajallaping said:


> Well, I'm a virgin at age 34. A number of women have touched me in intimate ways. But they were all nurses just doing their job, so it doesn't count.
> 
> I did start getting aroused at one point, when this attractive nurse held me down there. I was able to resist it, even though I've never had sex. I should get a medal for that one.
> 
> I've thought about hiring an escort, but in the end it feels wrong to me. Wouldn't solve my problem with getting a real girlfriend anyways.


like the other guy said, you need to just get laid.
need.



angus said:


> I was 15 to, I was lucky the I did it with was older like in her thirties, so she showed me the ropes the only scary part was her husband was in prison on a 13 year sentence, apart from that it was great.


you lucky mother****er, how did you do that? was she good looking? ahah
jealous/10



JenN2791 said:


> Lost my virginity against my will at 18 to someone I thought I trusted. After that I started to just figure I guess I still have my virginity... as in something I have yet given to someone I trust. So I tried to keep in my mind that I'm still pure. Gave myself a few months ago to a wonderful person I've been seeing for a yr now.


if you trusted him at the time and if you loved him then consider your virginity gone. its not about what happens after but in the moment.



Cynical said:


> I lost mine at age 19 with my first girlfriend... it should have been great but uh, the thing with me is, I have unbelievable I mean freaking monumental control over my urges and actions. I just couldn't/can't enjoy myself cause I always hold back no matter how heated it becomes. there's this certain fear in the back of my mind that keeps shouting "dude!, don't ****ing mess up! your gonna wreck her life and yours!" I can never enjoy any of it..... its probably one of the reasons why we aren't together anymore... sad
> 
> I want to try it with someone I absolutely do not care for(probably an escort), so I can do whatever **** I want without any fear of consequence haunting me.


then just do it, get an escort. do it in the next 3 weeks.
yes serious



Dead Leaves said:


> Did it help with your social anxiety?
> 
> I couldn't imagine having sex would change anything for me. I mean, I'm a virgin for the same reason that I don't have friends. I have a difficult time establishing a connection with people. Sex wouldn't change that.
> 
> I've actually passed on the few opportunities I've had to lose my virginity. There just hasn't been any kind of attraction to the women that show interest in me. Besides, they want more than sex, and I wouldn't want to take advantage.


i can imagine it would help with anxiety if you get a good escort.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

jallajallaping said:


> Well, I'm a virgin at age 34. A number of women have touched me in intimate ways. But they were all nurses just doing their job, so it doesn't count.
> 
> I did start getting aroused at one point, when this attractive nurse held me down there. I was able to resist it, even though I've never had sex. I should get a medal for that one.
> 
> I've thought about hiring an escort, but in the end it feels wrong to me. Wouldn't solve my problem with getting a real girlfriend anyways.




I gotta stop catheterizing patients. :um


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> I gotta stop catheterizing patients. :um


loled, im sure you can tell when the patient likes it a little too much, if so get a male nurse aha


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

28 and a virgin. It's not the sex itself that I'm craving, but the relationship and connection with a girl. I've never even been close to a relationship, but I can imagine in vivid detail what it would be like to squeeze a girl while going to sleep, and it fills me with an incredible longing for that kind of intimacy. I imagine her looking up at me with a tentative yet loving expression, and it makes my troubled heart melt away into pure bliss.


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

Ape in space:1059259080 said:


> 28 and a virgin. It's not the sex itself that I'm craving, but the relationship and connection with a girl. I've never even been close to a relationship, but I can imagine in vivid detail what it would be like to squeeze a girl while going to sleep, and it fills me with an incredible longing for that kind of intimacy. I imagine her looking up at me with a tentative yet loving expression, and it makes my troubled heart melt away into pure bliss.


Change the age to 19 and you have my reply.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Ih8Hondas said:


> Change the age to 19 and you have my reply.


lulwut


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yup

edit: I was 19


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes I was 28 when I lost my virginity. Wishing now I would have picked a better guy but it's a little to late for that. I'm happy however I lost it as at my age society would view me as rather odd still being a virgin.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Not a virgin, lost it at age 20. I wasn't ready before that age.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No, because I haven't met the right person.


----------



## ColdTurkey (Aug 29, 2011)

Nope, I'm pretty socially isolated. I'm not sure if it's the same thing but I've been wanting to know how exactly it feels for quite a while now.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh please... an escort girl is just one solution among others to get over your obsession... If the guy's problem is that he is scared as **** about sex, then he should just call a professional to get over it. What's the fuss all about ? I don't understand.

Ok I'm gonna admit it, I went to an escort girl, once. Here's the story : back in 2008, one of my dates turned into a girlfriend. We have been together for six months before I dumped her. The last month of our relationship, I started getting depressed and my SA was over the roof. She told me she loved me, but I didn't have the guts to tell her the same thing, because I was scared of commitment (and still am). Before Ophélie, all my dates were short-term contracts, I made it very clear to all of them that I wouldn't stick forever. But this girl stole my heart and didn't want to give it back to me, so I was stuck. We met in a bar in London, but she lived in Paris just like me. I remember the day she offered me a little wrist bell and told me : "De cette façon, je pourrai toujours savoir où tu es", and I said : "Tu ne le sauras pas, car je vais mettre cette cloche en sourdine". Good times... Then one fine morning, before I left for school, I told her that it was over. Why ? Because we were at the peak of our relationship (or so I thought), and I didn't think that we could maintain the same level of happiness ever again, so I dumped her.

As I already told you, my depression kicked in a month earlier and leaving Ophélie was the final coup de grâce, even though I thought, back then, that it would leave me at peace. A few weeks later, I went to an escort girl out of curiosity (and by "curiosity", I mean that I wanted to have sex, but wasn't prepared to risk getting a crush on anyone, so I didn't go into bars with my friend to pick up women. Plus, my SA was more severe than ever and I couldn't even talk to strangers without stuttering at least once). I paid for one hour, and I had fun ! No feelings, just a clean and pleasurable hour, and then a kiss goodbye, that's it.

I don't see why people are so prudish about prostitution. Have you got a carrot up your *** or what ? One or two generations ago, young soldiers would go to prostitutes every time they had the chance, and it was often the opportunity for them to loose their virginity. Does that mean that they would become lesser dating partners after that ? I don't think so. My next date after the escort (and after my depression) liked me just like the other ones, and I didn't have an aura around me screaming : "I HAD SEX WITH AN ESCORT GIRL". But let's be clear here, I did only advise people who are obsessed about sex, and are too scared of women, to see an escort girl to free them of this fear. I DON'T recommend them to constantly use this method to get laid... And what's up with some of you guys saying that they're waiting for the "special one" to get laid ? Are you a man or a little princess ? :lol

_Edit : I can't believe that I talk so freely to total strangers about my past relationships. The internetz iz EVIL ! Now I've got to delete my pictures for some privacy... _


----------



## jallajallaping (Aug 3, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I gotta stop catheterizing patients. :um


6 months in the hospital, it was only that one time it happened. I didn't find catheterization enjoyable, it was just something that needed to be done (hated doing it in the middle of the night). I don't think you should worry.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I was going to listen to my mum/God and save it for marriage, but that went down the drain last year after finishing uni. Before that, I'd hooked up with guys in bars but never actually taken them home or slept with them. Anyway last year, I had a casual FWB which was fun...he was my best friend's brother so he was kinda out of bounds but that just made him more appealing, the sneaking around and finding places to screw added to the excitement...anyway we broke it off because my bff would've killed me, bros before hoes and all that jazz. Then I started seeing a guy from work and he was new to sex as well so there was an awful lot of experimenting...I had to move for work so we didn't get very far, relationship wise. I think I'm ready to let someone in now and commit to a serious relationship. I just don't want to get heartbroken, love's a risk.



Aedan said:


> _Edit : I can't believe that I talk so freely to total strangers about my past relationships. The internetz iz EVIL ! Now I've got to delete my pictures for some privacy... _


That was very entertaining! I actually read all of it, reminded me of French romance fiction :-D


----------



## jallajallaping (Aug 3, 2011)

Aedan said:


> And what's up with some of you guys saying that they're waiting for the "special one" to get laid ? Are you a man or a little princess ? :lol
> __


Yeah, thanks for making fun of me ****hole. Last time I contribute to this forum.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I was 18. I lost it to a friend. It really wasn't that special. I didn't really start enjoying sex until I started dating my current boyfriend. Oh boy.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Aedan said:


> Ophélie


Pretty name.

/tangent


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

Why I have not lost my virginity

1. The area I live in has a high STD rate
2. A lot of women in my area are a negative stereotype, you get fat White girls with bad attitudes and ghetto Black girls with bad attitudes, basically, you don't get decent women in my area, quite a few are in gangs. 
3. I went to a very small high school, you even kissed a girl, everyone knew, including the principal and it was the talk of the whole freaking school.
4. Parents did not let me date until I turned 18.
5. University I go to rarely has girls around my age group.

*Plan? *Screw it, go out there and test the waters anyways, I keep coming close to having a girlfriend, just a few more shots on goal and the ball may go in!


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

super:1059259305 said:


> Ih8Hondas said:
> 
> 
> > Change the age to 19 and you have my reply.
> ...


I was saying my reply would be identical to his but I'm 19, not 28.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember anywhere from 16 to 18 I think.


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

I was 16, with my then boyfriend and it was not special. He ended up cheating on me like all of my other boyfriends, but I am glad I had the experience.
I agree with a lot of people on this about the escort service. I feel that people put way too much pressure on sex and especially the first time. I know I am more confident and in a generally better mood when I'm sexually active than if I'm not. Our culture puts such a stress on monogamy and religions destroy your self-esteem by putting importance on "purity" (neither of which is follows actual human nature, however they can be virtues to strive for). I feel that if you had a sexual experience or intimate encounters with the opposite sex then you will be more casual and comfortable being in a similar situation again.


Edit: Also I'm open to pretty much all questions about sex and relationships... however, since all my friends are guys I don't really know how to talk to girls either.


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't lost it, I don't rate sex and think there's much better things in life to savour.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Aedan said:


> Oh please... an escort girl is just one solution among others to get over your obsession... If the guy's problem is that he is scared as **** about sex, then he should just call a professional to get over it. What's the fuss all about ? I don't understand.
> 
> Ok I'm gonna admit it, I went to an escort girl, once. Here's the story : back in 2008, one of my dates turned into a girlfriend. We have been together for six months before I dumped her. The last month of our relationship, I started getting depressed and my SA was over the roof. She told me she loved me, but I didn't have the guts to tell her the same thing, because I was scared of commitment (and still am). Before Ophélie, all my dates were short-term contracts, I made it very clear to all of them that I wouldn't stick forever. But this girl stole my heart and didn't want to give it back to me, so I was stuck. We met in a bar in London, but she lived in Paris just like me. I remember the day she offered me a little wrist bell and told me : "De cette façon, je pourrai toujours savoir où tu es", and I said : "Tu ne le sauras pas, car je vais mettre cette cloche en sourdine". Good times... Then one fine morning, before I left for school, I told her that it was over. Why ? Because we were at the peak of our relationship (or so I thought), and I didn't think that we could maintain the same level of happiness ever again, so I dumped her.
> 
> ...


Interesting how you want people to not judge those who visit prostitutes, yet you're judging guys who want their first time to be with someone special as 'little princesses'. :|

Personally, I think your actions were an unhealthy reaction to fear of commitment, but that's just me. Also, I'm the farthest thing from a prude, but I'd never date a guy who'd been with prostitutes anyway. I personally find the practice repugnant and a cop-out and morally reprehensible. (and I'm not even religious.)


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

no i aint lost it yet cos i cant get a *****!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

21 anda still a virgin! Ive only ben kissed once to and it was on a truth and dare...and how badly that went :lol


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

super said:


> thats pretty hot.
> 
> i wish i could help you get the courage to ask girls out, it gets easier.
> you gotta be tough my friend and just do it.
> ...


In your response to JenN2791, it sounds like it wasn't up to her...by claiming her V status again she can take control. No one wants to give up their body against their will. Your response just sounds...I don't know, it just bothered me.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Aedan said:


> Oh please... an escort girl is just one solution among others to get over your obsession... If the guy's problem is that he is scared as **** about sex, then he should just call a professional to get over it. What's the fuss all about ? I don't understand.
> 
> Ok I'm gonna admit it, I went to an escort girl, once. Here's the story : back in 2008, one of my dates turned into a girlfriend. We have been together for six months before I dumped her. The last month of our relationship, I started getting depressed and my SA was over the roof. She told me she loved me, but I didn't have the guts to tell her the same thing, because I was scared of commitment (and still am). Before Ophélie, all my dates were short-term contracts, I made it very clear to all of them that I wouldn't stick forever. But this girl stole my heart and didn't want to give it back to me, so I was stuck. We met in a bar in London, but she lived in Paris just like me. I remember the day she offered me a little wrist bell and told me : "De cette façon, je pourrai toujours savoir où tu es", and I said : "Tu ne le sauras pas, car je vais mettre cette cloche en sourdine". Good times... Then one fine morning, before I left for school, I told her that it was over. Why ? Because we were at the peak of our relationship (or so I thought), and I didn't think that we could maintain the same level of happiness ever again, so I dumped her.
> 
> ...


People still see prostitutes and dirty, unhealthy, unsafe (more so than non-prostitutes)...

I can only speak for myself (26, virgin)...as I'm one of those people that's waiting for that special someone... The idea of just having sex with anyone...I'll just say it's not appealing. I'm afraid of someone using my body and just leaving. I don't know how to separate the physical from emotional. So I have to be emotional connected to someone to actually feel anything close to having a desire to have sex, otherwise nothing is going to happen. I want to be with someone that loves me and I love them, someone that I can trust that isn't going to hit it and run. Then there's pregnancy...even on BC and a condom I'd still be terrified. I _so_ don't want a kid. I liked the idea of not having to pay or worry about BC. Ideally the guy would be husband material. I see and hear so much...I just hope I can meet a descent guy.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Blue Bird said:


> People still see prostitutes and dirty, unhealthy, unsafe (more so than non-prostitutes)...
> 
> I can only speak for myself (26, virgin)...as I'm one of those people that's waiting for that special someone... The idea of just having sex with anyone...I'll just say it's not appealing. I'm afraid of someone using my body and just leaving. I don't know how to separate the physical from emotional. So I have to be emotional connected to someone to actually feel anything close to having a desire to have sex, otherwise nothing is going to happen. I want to be with someone that loves me and I love them, someone that I can trust that isn't going to hit it and run. Then there's pregnancy...even on BC and a condom I'd still be terrified. I _so_ don't want a kid. I liked the idea of not having to pay or worry about BC. Ideally the guy would be husband material. I see and hear so much...I just hope I can meet a descent guy.


I totally understand what you mean, Blue Bird, and I fully agree with you wanting to find the right guy.

What I was trying to tell people is that sex is just sex. It's like sleeping or eating. It's a part of a human needs.

Some people are obsessed with sex because they never experienced it, thus preventing them from approaching women (or men) because they have scary thoughts about the sexual intercourse.

That's why I said that MAYBE, they could think about calling for a professional escort girl, to free them from this paralyzing fear.

But then some people came and thought that I recommended to everyone to have sex with prostitutes as a permanent mean to get around their social anxiety. But that's obviously not what I'm saying here.

Anyway, if you want to wait for the right guy, I fully respect your decision, by all means !

Edit : oh, and about people seeing prostitutes as dirty because they are professionals. They probably take much more care of there own health and the health of their customers than any "normal" girl that gets laid every friday night with total strangers.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Blue Bird said:


> In your response to JenN2791, Your response just sounds...I don't know, it just bothered me.


um ok


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

I am in my mid-twenties and i am still a virgin. I will die one as well. It doesn't matter to me anymore because when I compare it to the other things ive been through in life, I find its not important. 

This year i have been through absolute hell. Ive felt emotional pain, agony, and sadness so great that I didn't believe it was possible to feel pain to this extent before. 

Sex is an absolute joke to me now. I am more worried about the mental torture I will have to endure in the future.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I was about 17, but it was a terrible experience and I didn't have my first decent sexual encounter until aged 20.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I was 19. I thought I was the only 19 year old virgin in the world so I wanted to get over it. It wasn't all that great. Not what I expected but maybe cause it was awkward. But after that it was great.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

super said:


> um ok


I said that because her experienced did not sound good at all and your response was so nonchalant, but anyway, just my POV. We got different understanding, obviously.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I lost my virginity at age 15. I was about a month away from 16.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Aedan said:


> I totally understand what you mean, Blue Bird, and I fully agree with you wanting to find the right guy.
> 
> What I was trying to tell people is that sex is just sex. It's like sleeping or eating. It's a part of a human needs.
> 
> ...


I wanted to give my perspective and why an escort or random dude wouldn't work for me and why waiting for the right person makes perfect sense for some people, even guys, however ridiculous that may sound to some people. Sex is just sex, I guess you can separate your feelings from the action and the person. For me, everything is connected.

Your prostitute "recommendation" wasn't even what bothered me, it was your comment about guys being princesses if they want to wait for someone that's right for them. It bothers me when people thinks it's silly for people to wait because _they_ don't want to or because it's not what _they_ consider to be normal. I feel like people think my life is joke. Ughh...if my sister gives me the sex talk one more time, or makes a virginity joke.... Okay, rant over.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I lost my virginity at age 15. I was about a month away from 16.


are you me ? haha
i lost mine a month before i was turning 16 as well


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I was 15 and it was with a girl I had been dating for a month.

We're coming up on our 17th anniversary. I must have done something right.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 16 and no.
The farthest I've gone with a guy is hugging/hand-holding and I've only had two bfs before but I ruined both "relationships" with my lack of self esteem...I didn't feel good enough to be with guys like them (popular, confident, attractive)
But that's what happens when you tell your friends who your crushes are, they tell them and then it all turns into a big mess if they like you back (who knows WHY they would like me) But in high-school everyone finds out you both like each other and then pressure you to go out with eachother :/

I'll probably be a virgin4lyf anyways ):<


----------



## SpitfireJane (Aug 25, 2011)

Speaking as a woman who has had a couple of different boyfriends with different penis sizes The boyfriend with the biggest penis was actually the worst in bed because he thought it was the only thing he needed to use. Maybe he just thought too much of himself. Anyways don't be nervous if you have an average or small penis. Just learn to do things with other parts of your body, and being able to let go enough to be passionate is a huge plus too. Might be difficult for some with SA.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have. I lost it to the man who I married although lost it just a couple months before we got married. I was almost 27.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

I was 24, it was quite awkward at first, took a few times untill i got the hang of it. For what it's worth though, i wish i'd have NEVER lost it. Friends i had when i was still a virgin told they wished they still were too, and i thought they were lying or just being nice. But i can tell you nowadays i see what they meant. Keep it until you find someone you intend to spend your life with, until then it's not worth losing, trust me.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

nope i think i'm just a littttle too young. have done other things though....lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sometime this year. I never really cared much about it though.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Of course the #$%& not - anyone who has obviously isn't that bad SA-wise...


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

aw1993 said:


> nope i think i'm just a littttle too young. have done other things though....lol


 you arent even that young



fonz said:


> Of course the #$%& not - anyone who has obviously isn't that bad SA-wise...


shut up.
theres people of all ages here, so you are wrong.

shut up.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

virgins over a certain age are automatic 'red flags' to potential partners in their age group. at 31 guess i fit into that group, nothing to be done about it. can't change that people see u as either damaged goods or seriously fu*ked up. i stopped trying a long time ago, no point. as an aside, there is this belief floating around that if you're a woman u should just be able to walk out in the street and find a meaningful relationship and sex with no effort...that's probably true too. except if you're fat, ugly, retarded, etc. than guess you're just sh*t out of luck. nobody know exactly what to do with these women.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

fonz said:


> Of course the #$%& not - anyone who has obviously isn't that bad SA-wise...


No man, you're right. My s.a.d. oviously isn't that bad. I just post here for the heck of it. :roll


----------



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

21 I'm still a virgin and I have never been kissed. Not by choice and I find it rather embarrassing.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

I lost mine when I was 21, to a girl I wouldn't have met if she hadn't made the first move.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Not yet, but my boyfriend and I are planning on it sometime soon. Would have happened sooner if we had been, um, better prepared. So we're waiting a little longer. I'm 17.


----------



## Gregsab (Nov 23, 2009)

You should use OKCupid.com, it's free. A lot of the women on there have similar anxiety issues, and you can send them an online message, which is a lot less stressful than putting yourself out there in person. I'm with an awesome lady right now that I met on there, she's the best lady I have been with. Also, I lost my virginity at 19, and to the guy saying 6.5 inches is small... how dare you, I'm only 5.5 inches *cries* In all seriousness though, that's pretty average size, and I don't let it bother me, and any decent woman won't care.


----------



## leeny88 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm 19, female, and a virgin, and honestly, I just want to get it over with already! I just feel like the longer I wait, the harder it'll be to find someone who understands my situation. I don't want to be 30 and still a virgin...and the thing is I don't ever see mysef changing, which means I'll probably never lose it. I just don't ever see myself being able to be that close to someone...I can barely talk to other people, how could I possibly be able to have sex with them?


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

17 to another nerd, met in an online game


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

tlgibson97 said:


> I was 15 and it was with a girl I had been dating for a month.
> 
> We're coming up on our 17th anniversary. I must have done something right.


d'awwwwww congratulations.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Aedan said:


> I totally understand what you mean, Blue Bird, and I fully agree with you wanting to find the right guy.
> 
> What I was trying to tell people is that sex is just sex. It's like sleeping or eating. It's a part of a human needs.
> 
> ...


Er, looking back I may have been a bit harsh in my response. Sorry for yelling words like "reprehensible" and ''repugnant'' at you. I was just in a mood.

:um

:teeth


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

fonz said:


> Of course the #$%& not - anyone who has obviously isn't that bad SA-wise...


aw another angry virgin who thinks his SA and/or life situation is worse off than others... Haven't seen that before.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

> *have you lost your virginity?*


Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Secondly:



> *and if not, why?*


See above. Also, inability to talk to people coherently, body is far from desirable, etc, etc. Not by my choice obviously, but partially by my doing I guess.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I was 16 and my boyfriend was 18. He was a virgin too.

My way of coping with SA and not knowing what to say is to flirt, use my body rather than words. So I haven't had trouble finding guys. But ask me to call my dentist to reschedule my appointment and I have a panic attack. (That was in response to anyone who thinks nonvirgins don't have SA.)


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes...I was 15... :um


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

fonz said:


> Of course the #$%& not - anyone who has obviously isn't that bad SA-wise...


Can't get a job, friends, go into a group, or hear a group of people talking without thinking about turning around and walking the other day. Education hampered, family life ruined, and health not great because I'm too scared to go to a gym and I can't run without thinking people will judge me.

But now that I think about it, I'm just being a big baby, after all, I had sex!


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

no because i don't know how to talk to boys. i don't know how to talk, period. thank you for reminding me how sexually frustrated i am.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Jesus, I can't imagine loosing my virginity at 15. Not until I get away from my mother that is. The ****ing nutcase.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I lost my virginity at age 24. I had previous opportunities that would have ended up in a one-night stand. I waited because I wanted it to be with someone special i.e. my first serious boyfriend. He was a virgin too although younger than me.


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

mega virgin - never even kissed a guy, still feel tingly when i hug them for gods sakes


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I lost my virginity when I was young, under sirumstances that I wish would have never happened.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dammit, i'm the youngest to lose it on this thread. Augh, it t'was an awful experience though.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Anton said:


> Jesus, I can't imagine loosing my virginity at 15. Not until I get away from my mother that is. The ****ing nutcase.


i live/lived with my grandma during that time and she was the one that would never **** off, she had crazy old woman syndrome....i love her but damn she gets on my nerves

when i lost it at 15, it was at the girls house thankfully



Vanilllabb said:


> Dammit, i'm the youngest to lose it on this thread. Augh, it t'was an awful experience though.


kinda interested to hear your story although i think i know what its about
hope you can reply if your okay!


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

Anton said:


> Jesus, I can't imagine loosing my virginity at 15. Not until I get away from my mother that is. The ****ing nutcase.


I live with my nan, luckily she's out most of the day. she's involved in a sport.

It was sort of awkward trying to strike up conversation with her so the girl could sneak out. I think she knew something was afoot.

I didn't mention in my first post, i really regret it happening


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

I was 13 and she was 19, and that lasted two years long. It was easy to get laid when I was kid because nobody expected that from me. Daamit... ten years ago and I still fancy her. 

Don't hate, I used to have an insane sexual drive back then.


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Loner said:


> I was 13 and she was 19, and that lasted two years long. It was easy to get laid when I was kid because nobody expected that from me. Daamit... ten years ago and I still fancy her.
> 
> Don't hate, I used to have an insane sexual drive back then.


You lucky son of a-


----------



## iL0V3music (Sep 2, 2011)

Im 20 and still a virgin. I've been with my bf for eleven months. I was planning on waiting till marriage, bit I'm not sure if I want to wait now or not. So untill I decide, I'm a virgin. Lol


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I've had sex a couple of times, when I was 17/18. But....I felt too nervous and under too much pressure, and therefore I was unable to, let's say, issue the expected _'conclusion'_......

Why have I just admitted to this on a public forum :con


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Does 'losing your virginity' count as in your hymen breaking , either by riding a bike, horseback riding .. or many of natural ways you can loose it, or being force by raped ... as some people unwillgly loose there 'virginity' that way and its not willingly.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

16


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

28-year-old virgin. Yay for being invisible to women. :rain


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm a virgin because I don't want to have sex until I'm in a serious relationship... and I haven't been in one yet.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

24-year-old virgin. I'm shy and don't mix with people very much so it's no surprise.


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

I was 19 and it was so much easier than I thought it'd be. The whole thing was over in probably 10 minutes!!


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Women choose abstinence, abstinence chooses men.
> 
> The dreadful curse of male virginity. I'm soon to be a 21-year-old virgin in a few weeks, and that really sucks. *But there is no way I'm going to be a virgin at 31* for 3 reasons, either have a decent relationship (which is very hard to come by), death, or hire a hooker.


not every woman chooses abstinence, so stop assuming they do.....so then don't die a virgin at 31, so what? apparently that's the end of the world to you. guess i'm screwed then according to your logic.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

6OH2 said:


> I was 19 and it was so much easier than I thought it'd be. The whole thing was over in probably 10 minutes!!


for me it was over in 40-50 minutes :b
oh alcohol


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Rofl, the most I've done is hugged guy friends when I was younger. I don't care about that stuff right now. But the thought of it does terrify me. :3 I just want someone to talk to, make jokes, nerd with etc. Stupid SA, all I want is one good friend. :<


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Damnit I'm below average.

#****


----------

